# Taxidermy Tools



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Guys, my Dad is looking to take on taxidermy as a hobby. I'd like to get him a good set of tools for Christmas. I don't know if there are any kits, etc out there that would be worthwhile. I've looked at the taxidermy supply sites a bit but am completely clueless as to what he will need. I'm mainly looking at hand tools, scissors, needles, scalpels, etc. He has a plan for a flesher so I won't worry about that. He'll be concentrating on birds. I greatly appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Not really a heck of a lot of tools needed to do birds, other than a wire-wheeled flesher, a tumbler or maybe an air brush. Some good training DVD'd are always good to have around also.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I have to respectfully disagree about not needing a lot of tools when it comes to birds.
Granted, not all of these are mandatory, but most will be used at one time or another.

A good bird flesher (wire wheel), bench grinder, air brush, air compressor, a tumbler, several different sizes of scalpels & scissors, a dremmel with lot's of bits, a drill, several different saws, a good wire cutter and that's really just the start...Not to mention all of the supplies. There are bird kits you can buy in the supply catalogs to help you out. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you elaborate more on scapels, scissors, saws, needles, or other "must have" small tools? That is what I'd like to concentrate on, he is well setup with the larger items. Thanks!


----------

